# My first kids from Leaning Tree Danny Boy



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

My doe have birth a couple days ago. They are my first kids from my new buck from Leaning Tree. She had twins. The buckling is your typical traditional red head, the doeling's head almost looks dark brown? Are there brown headed boers??

Anyway we are excited!














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats, very nice kids  . I think dark brown is called something like chocolate, boer people will know better


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Precious ! Congrats


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

beautiful babies - I think brown is called chocolate too


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!! Beautiful babies!! There's probably a proper term for that color head... but I'd just call it traditional or correct.  

That is so cool that you have a Danni Girl son! I own a doe who is related to her pretty closely. Danni Girl has a full sister named Deeno and I own Deeno's daughter, Dandi.  I also have shown 2 Danni Girl daughters, a big spotted paint doe named Delilah and your bucks full sister, Midnight Surprise.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Super nice kids! Correct or Traditional is what you would put on papers.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I chocolate boer has black tips, feet, ears, tail or some on the face, it comes from a black geen in BOTH pairents. They also may not have the dorsal stripe that most reds have. If you breed a chocolate to a black you will get black or chocolate, if bred to a red you get a 25% chance of black, red, chocolate!


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

Very interesting!! I love the chocolate brown. Very pretty. Hey crossroads, that's so cool we have siblings! My buck is really just beautiful. He also is very cuddly. My avatar is my daughter and him! Now I'm on a quest for a very nice doe with some color! A paint or dapples or dapple paint! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww, he looks and sounds very sweet.  Most of Leslie's goats are...  

Good luck in your search for a doe with color!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats on the kids!!


----------

